# World of Warships OPEN BETA WEEKEND



## -Shorty- (19. Juni 2015)

Hier der Link: Sea Trials: Announcing Public Test 0.4.0 | World of Warships

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Research (19. Juni 2015)

Aber nur für Leute die bwreits in ser CBT sind.


----------



## -Shorty- (19. Juni 2015)

Ja, stimmt leider, ist aber auch blöd geschrieben mit dem Public Test. 

Geht also wie gesagt nur für bereits Closed Beta Member, danke Research...


----------



## sft211 (24. Juni 2015)

Warum kann man dann den Test Client Laden?


----------



## Arikus (1. Juli 2015)

Seit gestern, nachdem der Patch 0.4.1 erschienen ist, kann jeder an der Open Beta teilnehmen.

Ich selber habe gestern schon den ganzen Abend gezockt und hatte keinen CBT Zugang.
Bei Patch 0.4.0 wurde mir der Zugang noch verwehrt.

Den Client kann man jetzt offiziell über die die Website laden, der CBT Client geht aber auch (diesen hatte ich mir besorgt).

Also, fröhliches Schiffeversenken 

PS: haben wir keinen Warships Sammelthread?


----------



## DarkMo (1. Juli 2015)

gerade mal ein paar runden gedreht - äusserst funny! ^^ macht laune, sieht gut aus, bis jetzt toll


----------



## PcGamer512 (2. Juli 2015)

Ich hab auch eben einige Runden gedreht, die Performance ist ja mal so Geil, konstante 80 fps auf Max und die Auslastung des Proz und der Graka hängt auch nur bei 30%.

Die Grafik sieht ebenfalls sehr schick aus.
Hoffe ja noch immer, dass die Wargaming Games ein Patch auf DX12 bekommen.


----------



## DarkMo (2. Juli 2015)

hab mich am ersten tag tierisch gefreut (und gewundert) dass wir quasi jedes gefecht gewonnen hatten... an tag 2 fand ich raus, dass ich gegen bots gespielt hab xD aber es macht fun. mit den torpedo teilen komm ich ned so klar. zumindest die T2 teile haben so wenig reichweite :/ und selbst auf kurze distanzen weicht einem jeder pot einfach aus ><


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (2. Juli 2015)

hat einer von euch auch das problem, dass das update nicht geht?


----------



## Sirthegoat (2. Juli 2015)

Ich habs grade mal runtergeladen aber der Launcher öffnet sich mit einer Critical Error Meldung, weiter gehts nicht.
Alle Lösungen die ich bisher versucht habe haben nicht geholfen, Framework und der ganz mist ist auch drauf..


----------



## XT1024 (2. Juli 2015)

WoWsLauncher.log ?

grundsätzlich funktioniert das aber


----------



## Sirthegoat (3. Juli 2015)

Wo finde ich die Datei, im Hauptordner ist nichts.
Das es grundsätzlich läuft ist schön kann ich mir aber nix von kaufen .


----------



## Arikus (3. Juli 2015)

DarkMo schrieb:


> hab mich am ersten tag tierisch gefreut (und gewundert) dass wir quasi jedes gefecht gewonnen hatten... an tag 2 fand ich raus, dass ich gegen bots gespielt hab xD aber es macht fun. mit den torpedo teilen komm ich ned so klar. zumindest die T2 teile haben so wenig reichweite :/ und selbst auf kurze distanzen weicht einem jeder pot einfach aus ><



Das sind nur die Amerikaner, die so wenig Reichweite haben. Dieser Zustand ändert sich in den ersten Tierstufen auch nicht.
Dafür haben die amerikanischen Zerstörer brauchbare Kanonen.

Der japanische Zerstörer hat auf Tier 2 schon 8km Reichweite, auf Tier 3 und 4 dann 7km und später wieder mehr.
Allerdings sind die Kanonen unbrauchbar, die drehen sau langsam und machen kaum Schaden.

Wenn du Torpedos in unter 5km Entfernung gut platzierst, dann kann z.B. ein Schlachtschiff kaum noch ausweichen und es treffen locker 1-2 Stück. Mit der Wakatake habe ich gestern eine South Carolina kritisch getroffen, 2 Torpedos haben 29.000 Schaden gemacht (mehr Leben hat die South Carolina nicht).

Da man keine Munitionskosten hat, kann man auch einfach mal blind ein paar Torpedos an einer Insel vorbei schicken und hoffen, dass wer reinfährt. Klappt erstaunlich gut.


----------



## HeinzNurgmann (3. Juli 2015)

wenn man den download mit einem vpn startet, dann läuft das erstmal, auch wenn man zwischendruch mit dem eigenen netz lädt, am ende braucht man dann aber wieder vpn


----------



## shadie (3. Juli 2015)

Also ich habe gestern den Download angeschmissen.
Er hat erst abgebrochen, launcher neugestartet und es lief komplett durch.
keinerlei Probleme mehr.

Sidn den Ihre Server aktuell eventuell ein wenig überlastet ?


----------



## DarkMo (3. Juli 2015)

ich bekomm gerade die kriese -.- hab mal die tenryu oder so freigespielt (3er japsan cruiser) und der hat torps mit 7k, reichweite. nutz die natürlich öfter mal und jetzt in 3 von 4 matches ist immer kurz vor knapp ein eigener schön in den schuss gefahren. der gegner lacht sich schlapp und ich darf blechen -.- sin die alle zu doof zum ausweichen? ><


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juli 2015)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ich bekomm gerade die kriese -.- hab mal die tenryu oder so freigespielt (3er japsan cruiser) und der hat torps mit 7k, reichweite. nutz die natürlich öfter mal und jetzt in 3 von 4 matches ist immer kurz vor knapp ein eigener schön in den schuss gefahren. der gegner lacht sich schlapp und ich darf blechen -.- sin die alle zu doof zum ausweichen? ><



Gilt halt das gleiche wie bei WoT: Sind sie zu doof (deine Teammates), bist du gearscht (darfst du zahlen).
Ein Grund warum ich kein Spiel mehr von WG spiele. Man wird für die Dummheit anderer bestraft.


----------



## Eckism (4. Juli 2015)

DarkMo schrieb:


> hab mich am ersten tag tierisch gefreut (und gewundert) dass wir quasi jedes gefecht gewonnen hatten... an tag 2 fand ich raus, dass ich gegen bots gespielt hab xD aber es macht fun. mit den torpedo teilen komm ich ned so klar. zumindest die T2 teile haben so wenig reichweite :/ und selbst auf kurze distanzen weicht einem jeder pot einfach aus ><



Ich hab auch gedacht, das ich richtig gut bin....


----------



## Arikus (4. Juli 2015)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ich bekomm gerade die kriese -.- hab mal die tenryu oder so freigespielt (3er japsan cruiser) und der hat torps mit 7k, reichweite. nutz die natürlich öfter mal und jetzt in 3 von 4 matches ist immer kurz vor knapp ein eigener schön in den schuss gefahren. der gegner lacht sich schlapp und ich darf blechen -.- sin die alle zu doof zum ausweichen? ><



Falsch!
Bei Torpedos greift eine Grundregel: Schieße NIEMALS Torpedos ab, wenn vor dir irgendwo Teammitglieder rumfahren.
Man ist selber immer auf den Gegner fokussiert und sehr oft in der Zoomansicht, da kann man unmöglich die Torpedos rechtzeitig sehen!

Schiebt die Schuld nicht auf andere, wer Torpedos aus zweiter Reihe abfeuert ist schuld, Punkt.

Lest am Besten das hier mal durch:
Captaining a different kind of ship - Extra-Vehicular


----------



## DarkMo (4. Juli 2015)

Man bekommt doch aber ne warnung in bild und ton und gerade in dem kleinen tierbereich sind die pfiffe so wunderbar wendig ^^ meiner allererste torpedosalve (wo ich garnich wusste was das jetz alles soll) konnt ich auch noch ausweichen


----------



## Arikus (4. Juli 2015)

Wenn die Schiffe in dem Tierbereich so schön wenig sind, wie schafft man es dann, damit Kills zu machen?

Mit einem Schlachtschiff hat man kaum eine Chance auszuweichen.


----------



## sh4sta (4. Juli 2015)

Muss ich Arikus recht geben. Wer Torps aus zweiter oder dritter Reihe abfeuert ist selbst Schuld.  
Seit der OpenBeta merkt man direkt wieviele WoT Spieler rüber gekommen sind. Campen mit 4 Schiffen hinter einer Insel, die Torps meiner Tenryu hats gefreut  Generell machen viele den Fehler einfach stehen zu bleiben oder aufeinmal den Rückwärtsgang reinzuhauen....vor einem Battleship  

Möchte nicht jemand nen WoWS SammelThread machen? *richtung Mo schiel* 

greetz


----------



## muadib (4. Juli 2015)

Weiß jemand wann es geplant ist, das Gold das man in WoT hat, auch in WoW nutzen zu können?


----------



## DarkMo (4. Juli 2015)

Arikus schrieb:


> Wenn die Schiffe in dem Tierbereich so schön wenig sind, wie schafft man es dann, damit Kills zu machen?
> 
> Mit einem Schlachtschiff hat man kaum eine Chance auszuweichen.



das problem war halt, dass meine wendigen teammates sich nich bewegten un so die breitseite schön schluckten während das arme ziel nun unverschont weiter tuckerte xD bleibt einem halt nichts weiter, als selber zurückzustecken und es sein zu lassen -.- find es halt absolut tödlich, wenn man erstmal auf wenige km ran muss um die torps gefahrlos nutzen zu können. und das nur, weil die eigenen zu doof sind die sirene zu beachten :/


----------



## PcGamer512 (4. Juli 2015)

Wenn man premium Schiffe kauft n der beta,  hat man die bei Release auch noch?


----------



## sh4sta (4. Juli 2015)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Wenn man premium Schiffe kauft n der beta,  hat man die bei Release auch noch?



Ja klar. Ausserdem war der ClosedBeta zu OpenBeta Wipe der letzte.

greetz


----------



## Stevy (5. Juli 2015)

Heißt das man behält alles was man jetzte erspielt?
Die frage kommt bestimmt schon 100 mal vor aber ich hab nirgends ne antwort drauf gefunden...


----------



## muadib (5. Juli 2015)

Stevy schrieb:


> Heißt das man behält alles was man jetzte erspielt?



Ja, das war für mich auch der Grund nicht vor der offenen Beta einzusteigen.


----------



## Stevy (5. Juli 2015)

Wenn man jetzte noch die Garagenplätze von WoT übernehmen könnte, hab mir damals zu viele gekauft wo die nur 100g gekostet haben


----------



## muadib (5. Juli 2015)

Stevy schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzte noch die Garagenplätze von WoT übernehmen könnte, hab mir damals zu viele gekauft wo die nur 100g gekostet haben



Selbst für das kleinste Schiff dürfte es in der Garage ziemlich eng werden. 
Ich dachte, dass 150 gold bis jetzt das günstigste Angebot war.


----------



## Sirthegoat (5. Juli 2015)

Ich bekomm das Spiel nicht zum laufen auch der Support konnte mir nicht weiter helfen da bekomme ich nur als Antwort das es wohl an meinem Pc liegt  klar aber alle sonst läuft auch World of Tanks was wohl einen ähnlichen Launcher haben wird.


----------



## Stevy (5. Juli 2015)

Ob es dieses Jahr was gab k.a. aber letztes jahr gab es das angebot 2-3 mal 66% auf Stellplätzte, hab mir damals 50 stück gekauft noch 30 sind etwa übrig da ich mir nur noch High Tier(6+) in die Garage stelle.

WoWs läuft bei mir sogar Flüssiger als WoT


----------



## muadib (5. Juli 2015)

Das Spiel ist mir auch schon diverse Male abgestürzt. Ist halt noch Beta.

WoW belastet die GPU weniger als WoT. Das erscheint auch irgenwie logisch, da keine Vegetation vorhanden ist.


----------



## sh4sta (5. Juli 2015)

Dissi schrieb:


> Ich bekomm das Spiel nicht zum laufen auch der Support konnte mir nicht weiter helfen da bekomme ich nur als Antwort das es wohl an meinem Pc liegt  klar aber alle sonst läuft auch World of Tanks was wohl einen ähnlichen Launcher haben wird.



Was für einen Critical Error bekommst du denn, wenn Du den Launcher startest?


greetz


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Juli 2015)

DarkMo schrieb:


> ich bekomm gerade die kriese -.- hab mal die tenryu oder so freigespielt (3er japsan cruiser) und der hat torps mit 7k, reichweite. nutz die natürlich öfter mal und jetzt in 3 von 4 matches ist immer kurz vor knapp ein eigener schön in den schuss gefahren. der gegner lacht sich schlapp und ich darf blechen -.- sin die alle zu doof zum ausweichen? ><



Schonmal daran gedacht, dass deine Teamkollegen schon genug damit beschäftigt sind, auf das Vorgehen und die Geschosse der Gegner zu achten, und nicht auch noch hinten im Kopf Augen haben? Um zu gucken, ob irgendso ein Hansel aus dem eigenen Team Torpedos aus zweiter oder dritter Reihe feuert.
Spieler wie du sind mittlerweile gefährlicher geworden als das Gegnerteam.


----------



## DarkMo (5. Juli 2015)

deswegen sagte ich ja ausdrücklich, dass ich bei meiner ersten torpedosalve (also die auf mich gefeuert wurde) auch noch ausweichen konnte, obwohl auch ich mitten im getümmel war und nichtmal wusste, was das nu sein soll und was diese 3ecke im wasser bedeuten sollen. da ging ich einfach davon aus, dass die warnung deutlich genug ist 

und nein, ich achte halt mittlerweile aufs team und verschenke regelmäßig chancen  einer muss ja mitdenken, wenns der rest nich schafft...


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. Juli 2015)

DarkMo schrieb:


> deswegen sagte ich ja ausdrücklich, dass ich bei meiner ersten torpedosalve (also die auf mich gefeuert wurde) auch noch ausweichen konnte, obwohl auch ich mitten im getümmel war und nichtmal wusste, was das nu sein soll und was diese 3ecke im wasser bedeuten sollen. da ging ich einfach davon aus, dass die warnung deutlich genug ist
> 
> und nein, ich achte halt mittlerweile aufs team und verschenke regelmäßig chancen  einer muss ja mitdenken, wenns der rest nich schafft...



Nur weil man natürlich auch mal den Torpedosalven der eigenen rücksichtslosen Teammember ausweichen kann, heisst das ja nicht, dass man das immer schafft. Letztlich propagierst du, dass man bewusst rücksichtslos spielen soll  und sich dabei keinerlei Schuld bewusst muss. Schließlich läge es ja in der Verantwortung der Teammitglieder, dem "Friendly Fire" auszuweichen. Aber dass du selbst ja jetzt so gütig bist, auf diese Spielweise zu verzichten, weil deine Teammitglieder, die sich auf den Kampf gegen die Gegner konzentrieren, ja so blöd sind.
Sorry, meiner Meinung nach ist das eine untragbare Einstellung.


----------



## DarkMo (5. Juli 2015)

deine meinung sei dir gegönnt 

heute hab ich zum ersten mal flugzeugträger gesehn, mich mit nem mate hinten rum geschlichen, einen der beiden gefunden und gemeinsam versenkt  ich wollte mich gerade seitwärts drehn um meine torpedo salve abzufeuern als ich bemerkte, dass mein kamerad schon geschossen hatte - eine wendung war kein ding und meine salve konnte den koloss finishen. ich bin also immernoch der meinung, wenn alle ein bischen mitdenken ist einem am ehesten geholfen. egotrips nutzen natürlich keinem was, aber wenn ich nen sicher geglaubten schuss anbring und ein eigener sprinter meint nun unbedingt die torps "einholen" zu müssen...


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juli 2015)

Okay, da haben wir vielleicht auch ein wenig aneinander vorbei geredet. Mir geht es nicht um Situationen, wo man mit DDs als "Wolfsrudel" einen CV oder ein BB zur Strecke bringt. Dass da der oder die Andere(n) Torpedos einsetzen, ist ja klar. Und gerade der CV ist es ja auch wert. 
Mir ging es wie gesagt um das Torpedo-Gespamme aus der zweiten oder dritten Reihe, inmitten von Artilleriegefechten grösserer Verbaende. Also in der Regel voellig sinnlos auf Maximalreichweite abgefeuerte Torps, oft sogar ungezielt und ins Blau. Die dem Gegner dreimal so viel Zeit zum Spotten der Torps und zum Ausweichen geben, als den eigenen Teammates.


----------



## DarkMo (6. Juli 2015)

hauptsache is ja, ich lern dazu


----------



## Homerclon (6. Juli 2015)

Bei den Torpedos hab ich Probleme überhaupt irgendwas zu treffen.
AFAIR hab ich von 30-40 Aalen erst drei oder vier ins Ziel gebracht.

Aber mal fett eine Salve (4-5 Aale) vom Verbündeten abbekommen was mein Schlachtschiff sogleich versenkte.
Im Infight mit einem anderen Schlachtschiff, und nach dessen Versenkung keine Chance gehabt auszuweichen, voraus war eine Insel und Kehrtwende dauert zu lange.


----------



## shadie (6. Juli 2015)

Richtig geniales Spiel muss ich sagen.
WOT macht mir gar keinen Spaß.
Bei World of Warships habe ich jetzt richtig fun ! 

Welche Art von Schiffen SPiel Ihr eigentlich so am liebsten?
Die dicken Schlachtschiffe?
Kleine Zerstörer
Kreuzer

Oder ist vielleicht schon jemand so weit und Spielt Flugzeugträger?


Mir machen die Zerstörer und Kreuzer irgendwie am meisten laune.

Die Zerstörer (zumindest der eine den ich habe).
Ist extrem langsam, braucht 30 Sekunden zum nachladen und dann streuen die Einzelschüsse auch noch wie sonst was.


----------



## Arikus (6. Juli 2015)

Im Moment spiele ich die japanischen zerstörer am liebsten, bin aber mit den Tier 4 Schlachtschiffen kurz vor den Flugzeugträgern, um die mal auszuprobieren.


----------



## shadie (6. Juli 2015)

Arikus schrieb:


> Im Moment spiele ich die japanischen zerstörer am liebsten, bin aber mit den Tier 4 Schlachtschiffen kurz vor den Flugzeugträgern, um die mal auszuprobieren.



So gehts mir aktuell auch 

Ich finde es einfach wesentlich angenehmer alle 4 Sekunden 4 Salven (Zerstörer) oder 8 Salven (kreuzer) abfeuern zu können als irgendwie 10 Salven abzufeuer und dann 25 Sekunden warten zu müssen.

Das kommt besonders blöd wenn in dem Moment wenn man grad nachladen muss, ein feindlicher Zerstörer von hinten um eine Insel angeschlichen kommt.
Da macht man nix mehr 


kann es eigentlich sein, dass man die ganze zeit nur gegen bots spielt?
ich habe bisher kein SPiel verloren ?!


----------



## Homerclon (6. Juli 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Welche Art von Schiffen SPiel Ihr eigentlich so am liebsten?


Schwere Kreuzer wie die *St. Louis* (Tier III Kreuzer US). Super Feuerleistung!
Mit etwas Abstand Gefolgt von leichten Kreuzer wie die _*Tenryu*_ (Tier III Kreuzer, Japan). Mit dem "übe" ich den Torpedo-Einsatz, hab aber noch ordentliche Artillerie dabei.

Bei den _Zerstörern_ komme ich mit den Torpedos (noch) nicht klar (wie ja schon genannt). Spiele ich zurzeit daher nicht gerne.
Den _Schlachtschiffen_ gebe ich noch Chancen, mal schauen wie dann die Tier 4 sind, ab da erhöht sich immerhin die Feuerreichweite auf eine vernünftige Weite (wenn man schon langsam ist, und daher ewig braucht in Feuerreichweite zu fahren, sollte die Feuerreichweite höher sein als nur Wurfweite). Auch wenn die etwas nervig langsame Feuerrate bleibt. Zwischen jeder Salve kann man ein halben Roman lesen, und ist daher besonders ärgerlich wenn auch nur ein Schuss daneben geht.
Hab gerade auch das T3 US-Schlachtschiff freigeschaltet, aber nur eine schnelle Coop-Runde gespielt. Hat immerhin etwas mehr Reichweite als das T3 Schlachtschiff der Japaner, was sich ab T4 aber umkehrt, da haben die Japaner mehr Reichweite. Ansonsten fand ich das Japaner-Schlachtschiff bisher ein tick besser, durch die zahlreichere Sekundärbewaffnung.

Was mich allgemein in WoWS nervt: Gefühlt jeder zweite Treffer entzündet den eigenen Kahn. So schnell kann man das gar nicht Löschen, wie man wieder brennt.
Und die "Notfall-Crew" zum Löschen und Reparieren hat auch eine deutlich höhere Abkühlzeit als angegeben. Laut Tooltip soll diese ja "nur" 120sek betragen. Aber bei mir sind es immer 180sek.
Als wenn 120sek nicht schon sehr lange wären, auch wenn es dafür unbegrenzt Einsetzbar ist, anstatt nur einmal pro Gefecht wie in WoT die Verbrauchsgüter.

Außer bei den Zerstörer, bin ich nun bei allen auf Tierstufe III angelegt. Bei den Zerstörer hab ich nur den T2 US Zerstörer im Hafen liegen, und den T2 Japanischen Zerstörer erforscht.
Als nächstes mache ich mich daran die _Phoenix_ (T4 Kreuzer) freizuschalten, gefolgt von einem Flugzeugträger, um mal alle Klassen getestet zu haben.



shadie schrieb:


> kann es eigentlich sein, dass man die ganze zeit nur gegen bots spielt?
> ich habe bisher kein SPiel verloren ?!


Am Anfang kann man nur gegen Bots spielen (Co-Op Gefechte), aber nach ein paar Gefechten kann man auf Random-Gefechte umstellen und spielt dann gegen andere Spieler.
Dort sind es dann auch 12 vs 12 anstatt 8 vs 8, und man bekommt mehr XP.

Gefechte gegen Bots können auch verloren gehen, hab ich 1-2x erlebt.


----------



## sh4sta (6. Juli 2015)

Jopp, das brennen nervt echt. War in der CBT echt angenehmer, ich hoffe das se das wieder ein wenig anpassen. In der Alpha soll es mal so schlimm gewesen sein, das niemand die Feuer gelöscht hat, weil man eh sofort wieder gebrannt hat. Aber der Capitäns Skill + DMG Control bringen ordentlich was aufm BB. Brennt man nicht mehr so schnell 

Immoment Spiele ich hauptsächlich Omaha(T5 US Cruiser) + Wyoming(T4 US Schlachtschiff). Nebenbei noch die Kawachi, bei der aber nur den Tagessieg. Einfach nur ein sche*** Teil. Genauso wie die Myogi, aber wenigstens hat diese mitlerweile AA bekommen.
greetz


----------



## DarkMo (6. Juli 2015)

Bin auch gerade auf T3 und Zerstörer hab ich nur den 2er der Amis. Die Tenryu macht aber Spaß - vllt sollte ich auch mal den 2er Japsen Zerstörer testen. Aber Tenryu ist nen schönes Paket wie ich finde - Kanonen, wendig, nich ganz so wenig HP und auch paar Torps.


Btw: Jemand für die FL zu begeistern? ^^ Laufend alleine zocken fetzt nich so  Homerclon (sofern du ingame genauso heisst) habsch schonmal geaddet ^^ Bin wie gesagt gerade so auf Stufe 3 mit ausgebauten schiffen und der Marschrichtung T4 *g*


----------



## sh4sta (6. Juli 2015)

Immer, einfach mal Adden. Ingame: Powercell


greetz


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juli 2015)

@Homerclon: Wenn du so Probleme mit den Torps hast... Wusstest du, dass du mit X ein Ziel aufschalten kannst und dann eine Zielhilfe fuer die Torps eingeblendet kriegst? Ansonsten ist es natuerlich Uebungssache. Auf weite Entfernung trifft man nur schwer, gegen wendigere Gegner (kleine Kreuzer, Zerstoerer) macht das ueber 3 KM kaum Sinn, da ist es dann reine Glueckssache.


----------



## shadie (6. Juli 2015)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @Homerclon: Wenn du so Probleme mit den Torps hast... Wusstest du, dass du mit X ein Ziel aufschalten kannst und dann eine Zielhilfe fuer die Torps eingeblendet kriegst? Ansonsten ist es natuerlich Uebungssache. Auf weite Entfernung trifft man nur schwer, gegen wendigere Gegner (kleine Kreuzer, Zerstoerer) macht das ueber 3 KM kaum Sinn, da ist es dann reine Glueckssache.



Wenn man mal raus hat an welchem Zipfel einer Insel die gegner meistens auftauchen kann man mit einer engen Salve schon ordentlich vorschießen.
Das ist zwar hart assi, funktioniert aber recht häufig.
Auch wenn man vielleicht mal nur einen Torpedo trifft, der tut schon richtig weh 

Muss mal zusehen dass ich mir mal die ganzen Namen merke.
Muss immer reinschauen von welchen Schiffen Ihr da sprecht.

Will heute endlich mal zu den Flugzeugträgern "rushen", schaut lustig aus das gameplay mit so einem Flugzeugträger.


----------



## DarkMo (6. Juli 2015)

joa, das intressiert mich auch irgendwie. aber is noch nen stück bis dahin ^^ bei torps hatte ich mal gelesen, dass viele einfach mal blind an inseln vorbei ballern - schlicht ins blaue rein ^^ und: das funzt echt recht häufig xD der trick ist halt, dass die torps erst relativ spät enddeckt werden. wenn man also einen stur gerade aus fahrer hat, stehen die chancen mit dem x-vorhalt nich schlecht. heut hatte ich nen match, das lief nich so gut für mich, hatte mich zu weit vorgewagt und tsand voll im kreuz feuer. konnte zwar noch gut austeilen und mich durch hin und herschaukeln und gas-spielereien so mancher salve entziehen, aber irgendwann war eben schluss. hatte aber 2 sekunden vorm tod noch 2 torpsalven ausgeklinkt zwischen 2 inseln durch und da kam einer von rechts und einer von links looool - DAS war schön


----------



## Homerclon (6. Juli 2015)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> @Homerclon: Wenn du so Probleme mit den Torps hast... Wusstest du, dass du mit X ein Ziel aufschalten kannst und dann eine Zielhilfe fuer die Torps eingeblendet kriegst? Ansonsten ist es natuerlich Uebungssache. Auf weite Entfernung trifft man nur schwer, gegen wendigere Gegner (kleine Kreuzer, Zerstoerer) macht das ueber 3 KM kaum Sinn, da ist es dann reine Glueckssache.


Bei mir wird automatisch Aufgeschaltet.
Aber Zielhilfe? Ähm ... hab ich noch nicht identifizieren können. Wäre schön gewesen wenn WG das irgendwo erklärt und nicht diese nicht versteckt hätte.
Beim Abschießen von Torpedos hab ich auch meist weniger Zeit mit alles anzuschauen, so dass das identifizieren von Anzeige X nicht so schnell geht. 


@DarkMo: Klar ist mein Nick in WoWS auch Homerclon. Ich leg doch kein neuen Account  an, wenn es nicht technisch nötig ist.


----------



## DarkMo (6. Juli 2015)

mit X markierste ein ziel mit sonem weisen fadenkreuz ums OTM dingen und wenn du dann torpedos wählst (einmal 3 für torps und jeder weitere klick auf 3 switched zwischen großem abschussfächer und kleinem hin und her - mein aha effekt für heute xD), hast du so eine weise spur in deinem grünen abschussbereich - das ist der vorhaltewinkel. hab btw gerade mal wieder ein pvp gefecht verloren (kA wie ich screenshots mach - aaaah mit druck ^^) und dabei die 2.höchsten xp beider teams kassiert, der erste war nich allzuweit entfernt...kenn ich doch schon aus wot


----------



## Homerclon (6. Juli 2015)

DarkMo schrieb:


> mit X markierste ein ziel mit sonem weisen fadenkreuz ums OTM dingen und wenn du dann torpedos wählst (einmal 3 für torps und jeder weitere klick auf 3 switched zwischen großem abschussfächer und kleinem hin und her - mein aha effekt für heute xD), hast du so eine weise spur in deinem grünen abschussbereich - das ist der vorhaltewinkel. hab btw gerade mal wieder ein pvp gefecht verloren (kA wie ich screenshots mach - aaaah mit druck ^^) und dabei die 2.höchsten xp beider teams kassiert, der erste war nich allzuweit entfernt...kenn ich doch schon aus wot


Die weiße Spur muss ich übersehen haben, oder hab sie nicht als das erkannt was sie sein soll.

Das mit den 2. höchste XP des Gefechts trotz Niederlage, ja das hatte ich gestern auch. 

Du hast ja schon gemoddet.  
Hättest mal den Link zu dem Contour-Mod?


----------



## sh4sta (7. Juli 2015)

Ich benutze gerne dieses hier:  [MOD][0.4.0] Aslain's WoWS ModPack Installer w/Picture Preview v0.4.4 (06.07.2015) - Fan Zone - World of Warships official forum 
Da kannst du dir raussuchen was gefällt. Sind auch Crosshairs ect.pp mit drin

Noch nen kleiner Tipp für Zerstörer Neulinge. STRG + P deaktiviert eure AA. Ziemlich nützlich, wenn man im Smoke Screen ist und der Gegner Flugzeuge hinter euch her schickt. So werdet ihr nicht gespottet(solange auch eure Hauptwaffen schweigen  ).

greetz


----------



## DarkMo (7. Juli 2015)

generell dieses subforum: Fanzone - World of Warships official forum
hier ist recht viel von atmaxx. ich hab bspw:
- minimap: MOD [0.4.0] Transparent Minimap / ship names / last position collected and rework by atmaxx (Update ... - Fanzone - World of Warships official forum
- zoom (1 extra stufe): MOD [0.4.0] Schiffskamera - mehr rauszoomen [update 28.6.2015] - Fanzone - World of Warships official forum
- tracer colors (HE rot, AP blau): MOD [0.4.0] Munition und Tracer Color change by atmaxx (UPDATE 30.06) - Fanzone - World of Warships official forum
- contouricons: MOD [0.4.0] Shark Icons V02a by atmaxx (UPDATE 04.07) - Fanzone - World of Warships official forum

zum letzten: man muss die PP's in den Optionen erstmal einschalten (letzter tab glaube wars), damit mans auch im gefecht sieht. zudem gibts da auch nen häkchen ala "alternative gefechtsinfo" oder sowas. Wenn man im spiel alt drückt, sieht man doch die OTM's so schön - ist hier der haken gesetzt, sieht man das immer. fand ich sehr nützlich.


----------



## Homerclon (7. Juli 2015)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Ich benutze gerne dieses hier:  [MOD][0.4.0] Aslain's WoWS ModPack Installer w/Picture Preview v0.4.4 (06.07.2015) - Fan Zone - World of Warships official forum
> Da kannst du dir raussuchen was gefällt. Sind auch Crosshairs ect.pp mit drin


Ich kann mir zwar raussuchen was installiert wird, aber nicht raussuchen was heruntergeladen wird.
Und den Traffic gibt mir keiner wieder, verbraucht ist verbraucht (bin Volumen-Flatrate geplagter).

Aber dennoch danke.

@DarkMo: Danke. 
Ja das mit den Optionen ist auch so eine Sache. Da sind ein paar Einstellungen, unter deren Namen man sich nichts vorstellen kann.
"Alternative Gefechtsinterfaceinfo" z.b. das ich nun mal aktiviert habe.


----------



## DarkMo (7. Juli 2015)

oooh ja. vorallem wieso sowas (für mich essentielles) wie die playerspanel einfach mal default aus sind, erschließt sich mir nich ^^ hab aber heut und gestern bissl im forum gestöbert, wie man sieht


----------



## shadie (7. Juli 2015)

Ohje gestern das erste mal gegen echte Spieler gespielt (hätte ich das besser mal früher gemacht, so viel XP :-O)
In einer Runde richtig abgestaubt 

Mit der Kawachi (ich hasse das Ding, hoffentlich habe ich bald genug XP für die nächste Klasse),
recht weit vorgewagt.

Mit einer Salve AP Munni erst mal komplett nen Zerstörer weggebombt 
Dann wurds recht zäh, Kollegen haben mit Torpedos geballert, ich musste dem Freundbeschuss ausweichen mit dem dicken Schiff.

naja alles gut gegangen und am Ende der Runde 8 von 12 Schiffen versenkt :-O
Wie ich das gemacht habe weiß ich bis heute nicht mehr, danach habe ich nur noch so 2-4 Kills gemacht 

Was an der Kawachi seltsam ist, schießt man jeden Turm einzeln mit 2-3 Sekunden Verzögerung, ist das Ding ungenau wie sonst was, es streut wie hulle.
Schieße ich alles auf einmal ab, landen die DInger so gut wie an der selben Stelle ?!

Ich baller mit dem Teil jetzt immer nur alles raus, ich treffe ansonsten nicht anders :-O


----------



## Homerclon (7. Juli 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> naja alles gut gegangen und am Ende der Runde 8 von 12 Schiffen versenkt :-O
> Wie ich das gemacht habe weiß ich bis heute nicht mehr, danach habe ich nur noch so 2-4 Kills gemacht


Glückwunsch , hab mit dem St. Louis einmal nur 7 von 12 Schiffe geschafft, dafür mit Auszeichnung "Unterstützer". 



> Was an der Kawachi seltsam ist, schießt man jeden Turm einzeln mit 2-3 Sekunden Verzögerung, ist das Ding ungenau wie sonst was, es streut wie hulle.
> Schieße ich alles auf einmal ab, landen die DInger so gut wie an der selben Stelle ?!


Das Probiere ich auch mal aus.


Momentan hab ich das Problem, das der "Freie Mauszeiger" nicht mehr zu aktivieren geht. So kann ich nicht mehr auf der Karte pingen, und keine Daten der Granaten und Torpedos mitten im Gefecht abrufen. Kann auch niemanden Melden oder Loben (auch wenn ich das noch nicht gemacht habe).
Taste ist aber korrekt zugeordnet, kann man das (versehentlich) sperren?
Könnte mit der Installation der Mods zusammenhängen, aber auch nach deren Deaktivierung bleibt das Problem bestehen.


----------



## DarkMo (7. Juli 2015)

das hatte ich auch noch nich *hmm* also die 4 von mir verlinkten machen bei mir keine probleme.

sh4sta und ich hatten gestern abend paar runden gemeinsam noch gezoggt - hat richtig laune gemacht  aber man merkt doch, dass viele noch sehr unbeholfen spielen. natürlich sind die meistens dann im eigenen team xD beim gegner weichen selbst die schlachter den torpsalven aus und weichen durch zickzack fahren geschickt den geschossen aus - bei mir stellen sie sich mit der front zum gegner, so dass nur ein geschütz ballern kann, während sie im stand munter tonnen an munition fressen 

aber ich hab gestern auch so einiges gerissen xD ich weis nun definitiv, dass man inseln nicht verschieben kann  auch klebte ich mal an nem schlachter dran und wunderte mich, dass ich von dem ums verrecken nich los kam. drehte die ganze zeit links, verlangsamte und alles mögliche probiert - bis ich merkte, dass ich ja der andere pott war und nach links hätte drehen müssen looool

gab aber auch schöne momente. voll in eine torpsalve gefahren, den bug reingedreht und zwischen 2 torps durchbugisert und dann noch den orsch rechtzeitig rumgedreht, so dass der torp auch da einfach vorbei zischte  oder auf "zwei brüder" mal stumpf durch die mitte :> gespräch war in etwa so:
"wo hin?"
chor "nicht durch die mitte" (sehr enger seeschlauch)
und dann dachten wir so: "wenn das der gegner auch denkt..." und sind einfach durch xD

war semi erfolgreich  einer hatte schlau am ausgang geparkt und ließ seinen aufklärer kreisen und hatte uns schön erwartet, konnte aber nicht allzuviel ausrichten und musste dann auf 2-3km distanz unsere torpsalven futtern  danach haben wir den anderen noch bissl die örsche versohlt, bis wir untergingen. aber, haben gut für unser team abgelenkt ^^ war die letzte runde und ne kleine spaßaktion, aber witzig *g*


----------



## shadie (7. Juli 2015)

Da entstehen schon teilweise recht lustige Szenen.

Bin mittlerweile übrigens nicht mehr so der zerstörer Typ sondern eher den Schlachtschiffen zugeneigt.
hat sich in der Session gestern gewandelt.

Mir geht das mit den Zerstörern zu schnell.
Ständig ausweichen, schiff in torpedorichtung buxieren um überhaupt mal Schaden zu machen....dann halte ich auf naher Distanz rein gar nix aus.

nenene da verstecke ich mich lieber hinter ner Insel.
Warte bis die Jungs in Reichweite sind und knall denen ne schöne Salve rein 

Das mit dem Ausweichen und der kawachi kann man knicken 
Schon ordentlich torpedos gefressen.
Wenn du erst reagierst, wenn du Sie hörst ist es zu spät.
man muss das Wasser vor sich ständig im Auge haben oder eben auf die Minimap schielen.

Das ist aber gar nicht so easy wenn man grad im Killrausch ist und die ganze Zeit nur am Zielen und geiern ist 


Wie funktioniert das eigentlich genau mit der Erfahrung?
Wenn ich die japaner spiele, ist die Erfahrung nicht bei den Amis verfügbar oder?

Wenn ich japanische Zerstörer spiele, gilt die Erfahrung nicht für japanische Schlachtschiffe?!

Sorry bin bei World of *** neuling 

Wenn ich jetzt die kawachi spiele, bekomme ich auch nur für die Verbesserung der kawachi Erfahrung oder ?


----------



## sh4sta (7. Juli 2015)

@Homer, lösche mal die Preference.xml . Das Problem hatte jemand in der CBT auch im Forum geschildert und konnte es so beheben. Sind halt nur deine Settings weg.  

@shadie, Erfahrung ist immer nur auf dem jeweiligen Schiff. Ausser die freie ERfahrung die Du Sammelst. Die kannst Du auf ALLEN Schiffen benutzen. Aso und niemals im WoT Style hinter einer Insel campen.  Das mag gegen andere neue Spieler klappen, für Erfahrene Spieler bist Du aber ein gefundenes Fressen. 

Ohhh ja, da waren Gestern einige geile Sachen bei mit DarkMo  "Wieso kann ich nicht steuern, ohhh ich bin ja das andere Schiff" 
Die Endrunde war einfach nur geil, die Omaha, wie doof der geguckt haben muss, wir haben die Torps so geil plaziert, das er sich nur noch aussuchen konnte, in welche er fährt. 

Da war aber auch eine (für mich) richtig nervige Aktion bei. So nen Spieler "Pavelggggg" oder so, bleibt am Anfang stechen, ich will hinter ihm vorbei und er fährt Rückwärts. Dann Schaff ich es irgendwie mit meiner Wyoming noch auszuweichen, um vor ihm her zu fahren und dann fährt der Vorwärts und voll in mich rein. ER in MICH und was macht er? Fängt an zu ballern, mit HE + Torps und ballert mich soweit runter, das der Gegner keine Probleme mehr mit mir hatte. Richtig WTF wurde es nach der Runde, ich hab 1x nen 2000er Hit bei ihm gemacht und durfte 8000 Zahlen, er hat mir locker 20-30.000 Schaden gemacht und ich bekomme 5.000 Credits.......

Generell lief es aber Gestern für uns ziemlich Gut und Erfolgreich, haben zwar auch Runden verloren, aber dann mit einem Knall  Und so einige Runden wurden durch uns Entschieden^^ 


Aso, falls ihr euch mal gefragt habt, wieso euer Schiff von alleine den Kurs ändert, das ist das "Collision avoiding System" oder "KollisionsvermeidungsSystem". Das steuert euer Schiff, sobald eine "Insel Warnung" kommt, automatisch nach links(oder war es rechts?). Das würde ich Ausschalten, weil selbst wenn die Insel nur so halb links von euch ist und die Warnung kommt, steuert euch das System voll in die Insel  Ist mir in der CBT sehr oft passiert, bis ich das im Forum gelesen habe.^^ Die Warmeldung bleibt trotzdem an, in den Settings unter Controls zu finden. 


greetz


*edit*

Ich fass es nicht, unsere letzte Runde Gestern Dark, war nen Sieg mit 1300XP und 100.000 Credits


----------



## Homerclon (7. Juli 2015)

sh4sta schrieb:


> @Homer, lösche mal die Preference.xml . Das Problem hatte jemand in der CBT auch im Forum geschildert und konnte es so beheben. Sind halt nur deine Settings weg.


Japp, hat das Problem gelöst, Danke. Aber die haben wohl diesen "Bug-Bericht" gelöscht oder nicht für OBT-Tester einsehbar gemacht. Ich hab nämlich danach gesucht (im englischen und deutschen).
Ich hatte es mit einer manuellen Bearbeitung der Preferences.xml versucht, aber das mag WoWS scheinbar nicht, hat nämlich den Standard wiederhergestellt.
Nach der Wiederherstellung der Datei, war auch der Eintrag für den Freien Mauszeiger aus der Datei verschwunden. In der Prefences.xml werden offenbar alle Veränderungen die man in den Einstellungen vornimmt gespeichert.



> @shadie, Erfahrung ist immer nur auf dem jeweiligen Schiff. Ausser die freie ERfahrung die Du Sammelst. Die kannst Du auf ALLEN Schiffen benutzen.


Freie Erfahrung gibts aber erst nach einigen Gefechten. So wie auch die PvP-Gefechte erst später freigeschaltet werden.
Es gibt 8 Stufen, mit jeder Stufe bekommt man eine Belohnung und es wird eine neue Funktion freigeschaltet. Eine weitere Funktion sind die Schiffskapitäne.



> Da war aber auch eine (für mich) richtig nervige Aktion bei. So nen Spieler "Pavelggggg" oder so, bleibt am Anfang stechen, ich will hinter ihm vorbei und er fährt Rückwärts. Dann Schaff ich es irgendwie mit meiner Wyoming noch auszuweichen, um vor ihm her zu fahren und dann fährt der Vorwärts und voll in mich rein. ER in MICH und was macht er? Fängt an zu ballern, mit HE + Torps und ballert mich soweit runter, das der Gegner keine Probleme mehr mit mir hatte. Richtig WTF wurde es nach der Runde, ich hab 1x nen 2000er Hit bei ihm gemacht und durfte 8000 Zahlen, er hat mir locker 20-30.000 Schaden gemacht und ich bekomme 5.000 Credits.......


Apropos knapp vorbei: Hatte ich gestern auch eine Szene. Hätte jemand seine Hand dazwischen gehalten, die wäre zerquetscht worden. Da war keine Handbreit platz.
Aber ich hatte einen "Normalen" Mitspieler. Er hatte es nur mit "wow" kommentiert.

Zur Entschädigung: Es wird exakt wie bei WoT sein. Man muss immer mehr zahlen als man Entschädigung bekommt.
Um vor Missbrauch zu schützen. Sonst könnte man auf diese Weise ja Credits verschieben.
Der größte Teil der Credits landet bei "Wargaming", nur ein Bruchteil wird wirklich zur Entschädigung aufgewendet.




> Aso, falls ihr euch mal gefragt habt, wieso euer Schiff von alleine den Kurs ändert, das ist das "Collision avoiding System" oder "KollisionsvermeidungsSystem". Das steuert euer Schiff, sobald eine "Insel Warnung" kommt, automatisch nach links(oder war es rechts?). Das würde ich Ausschalten, weil selbst wenn die Insel nur so halb links von euch ist und die Warnung kommt, steuert euch das System voll in die Insel  Ist mir in der CBT sehr oft passiert, bis ich das im Forum gelesen habe.^^ Die Warmeldung bleibt trotzdem an, in den Settings unter Controls zu finden.


Wirklich immer stur eine Seite? Ich meine beobachten zu haben, das korrekt ausgewichen wird.

Bei mir war es aber das Gegenteil, seitdem ich die Funktion abgeschaltet habe, fahre ich öfter ins Insel rein, wenn ich mich gerade auf den Beschuss konzentriere. 
Das Autom. Ausweichen funktioniert aber sowieso nur solange, wie man keinen anderen Steuerbefehl gibt. Wenn man also versucht durch Hakenschlagen es dem Gegner schwerer zu machen, dann fährt man trotzdem volle Kanne auf die Insel.

Hab aber auch mal einen Zerstörer auf eine Insel geschickt, und konnte ihn dann seelenruhig zerstören.
Er wollte meinen Torpedos ausweichen und machte eine 180°-Wende, genau auf den Strand.


----------



## sh4sta (7. Juli 2015)

Jau, der Thread war im Deutschen Closed Beta Forum^^

Ich weiß nicht ob die es geändert haben. Es war aufjedenfall mal Stur eine Seite. Vllt hat Wargaming es geändert, kein Plan. Ich hab seitdem die funktion nach jedem Patch direkt immer Abgeschaltet(Settings wurden nach jedem Patch resetet).
Zu den freien Erfahrungen, na klar...die Stufe(glaub 5 war es) vorrausgesetzt^^

Hab mich aufjedenfall gut geärgert das ich nur so wenig als Entschädigung bekommen habe, obwohl der mich runtergeballert hat.... 


greetz


----------



## DarkMo (7. Juli 2015)

ich denk mal auch, dass er wesentlich mehr geblecht hatte wie du. von deinen 20k wird sicher auch nur run 1% oder sowas bei dem kauz angekommen sein ^^


----------



## shadie (8. Juli 2015)

Tja gestern hatte ich auch mal das vergnügen einen Kollegen zu versenken.
Ich fahre vollgas an einer Insel vorbei, mein einziger Teamkollege fährt hinter mir (das habe ich daran gemerkt, weil er mir Salen in den Bug geschossen hat weil er zu nahe dran war -.-)

Kaum richte ich die Torpedos aus ist der Typ nicht mehr rechts sondern links neben mir und fährt voll in die Torpedos rein.

OH MAN.

So bin jetzt ein Schiff vor den Flugzeugträgern.
In der Stufe ist es schon recht schwierig mit Schlachtschiffen auf 14KM Entfernung zu treffen, alter muss man da vorauszielen :-O

Wie macht Ihr das auf solche Entfernungen?
Bei 9KM ist noch alles cool, 13 sind für mich aber bereits richtig schwer


----------



## Homerclon (8. Juli 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Tja gestern hatte ich auch mal das vergnügen einen Kollegen zu versenken.
> Ich fahre vollgas an einer Insel vorbei, mein einziger Teamkollege fährt hinter mir (das habe ich daran gemerkt, weil er mir Salen in den Bug geschossen hat weil er zu nahe dran war -.-)


Da muss ich ihn aber noch Verteidigen. Wenn man im Zoom ist, bei dem man ein "Teleskop-Fernrohr" nutzt, kann man wirklich nicht erkennen ob man nun zu Nah am Verbündeten ist oder nicht.
Ich bin nun bereits etwas Vorsichtiger geworden, und versuche ein Auge auf der Minimap zu halten, um solche Situationen zu vermeiden. Aber komplett abstellen ist schwierig.


----------



## sh4sta (8. Juli 2015)

Ich z.B. drücke einfach nach jeder Salve die rechte Maustaste, um die Türme Fest zustellen und schau mich kurz um. So hab ich eigentlich immer nen Überbliock übers geschehen. Ganz selten das ich dann mal nen Verbündeten oder den Kartenrand übersehe. Was mir immer noch hin und wieder passiert, vor allem wenns dann auch noch grad im TS abgeht.  

@shadie, Ich halte 14km sogar noch für ziemlich Optimal für ein BB. Ab 18km wirds erst richtig Lustig mit dem Vorhalten. Vor allem weil der Gegner dann auch noch genug Zeit hat zum Ausweichen.  Viele Cruiser(ab T6 ca.) ballern ja schon 14km.^^



greetz


----------



## shadie (8. Juli 2015)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Ich z.B. drücke einfach nach jeder Salve die rechte Maustaste, um die Türme Fest zustellen und schau mich kurz um. So hab ich eigentlich immer nen Überbliock übers geschehen. Ganz selten das ich dann mal nen Verbündeten oder den Kartenrand übersehe. Was mir immer noch hin und wieder passiert, vor allem wenns dann auch noch grad im TS abgeht.
> 
> @shadie, Ich halte 14km sogar noch für ziemlich Optimal für ein BB. Ab 18km wirds erst richtig Lustig mit dem Vorhalten. Vor allem weil der Gegner dann auch noch genug Zeit hat zum Ausweichen.  Viele Cruiser(ab T6 ca.) ballern ja schon 14km.^^
> 
> ...




Bin halt aktuell noch T4 und kurz vorm Flugzeugträger 
Bin von ner kawachi gekommen.

Das Ding ist arsch lahm und ballert max 8,9km weit 
Das war noch easy

Mit dem aktuellen Schlachtschiff ist das schon eine Umstellung von 8,9 auf 14 km 


Ich finde das Konzept bzgl. der Erfahrung ein wenig "ungünstig".
Wenn ich jetzt nicht so gerne Schlachtschiffe spiele, würde ich ja nie zu den Flugzeugträgern kommen.
Das sollte man anders bzw besser lösen.

Mit den Zerstörern fahre ich auf T3 ohne Probleme 1200-1500 Erfahrung je runde ein, man kann halt super gleich zu beginn außen vorbei fahren und die feindlichen Schlachtschiffe von hinten überraschen.
Bis die die Türme drehen, sind die Torpedos schon lange unterwegs.

Mit den Schlachtschiffen muss ich mich richtig anstrengen um mal 1500 Punkte zu bekommen.
Und das sind dan nmeistens auch niur so abstauber Kills


----------



## sh4sta (8. Juli 2015)

Alles Übungssache. Am Anfang kam ich auf BBs auch nicht so wirklich klar. Jetzt isset anders und ich treff in der Regel direkt mit der ersten Salve, ohne voher einen "Kontroll-Schuss" abzugeben. Wirste dich auch noch dran gewöhnen. 

Wenn Du so einfach aussen rum hinter die BBs kommst mit deinem DD, dann machen nicht nur die BBs was falsch, sondern zum Großteil die Cruiser.^^

greetz


----------



## shadie (8. Juli 2015)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Alles Übungssache. Am Anfang kam ich auf BBs auch nicht so wirklich klar. Jetzt isset anders und ich treff in der Regel direkt mit der ersten Salve, ohne voher einen "Kontroll-Schuss" abzugeben. Wirste dich auch noch dran gewöhnen.
> 
> Wenn Du so einfach aussen rum hinter die BBs kommst mit deinem DD, dann machen nicht nur die BBs was falsch, sondern zum Großteil die Cruiser.^^
> 
> greetz



Jaa das ist auf T3 noch so 
Musst du mal testen, geht echt super easy.

man kann natürlich auch Pech haben und genau die Seite erwischen, 
auf der der gegner grad durch Rushen will.
Wenn das passiert dann sieht man echt alt aus und die Runde ist schnell vorbei 

Ist schon ein recht lustiges SPiel muss ich sagen


----------



## Homerclon (8. Juli 2015)

shadie schrieb:


> Ich finde das Konzept bzgl. der Erfahrung ein wenig "ungünstig".
> Wenn ich jetzt nicht so gerne Schlachtschiffe spiele, würde ich ja nie zu den Flugzeugträgern kommen.
> Das sollte man anders bzw besser lösen.
> 
> ...



Also die T3 Schlachtschiffe sind wirklich Gewöhnungsbedürftig.
Man wird lange gesehen, und häufig beschossen lange bevor man zurück schießen kann (ab T4-Gefechte ist es extrem).
Dann ist man auch noch langsam und kann den Abstand nicht mal eben verkleinern. Wenn der Gegner es geschickt anstellt, kann er immer außerhalb der Reichweite bleiben.
Bei der langen Nachladezeit sollte man auch schnell das richtige Vorhalten gelernt haben, sonst bekommt man echt massiv Probleme überhaupt auch nur einen Treffer zu landen bevor das Gefecht vorbei ist.
Aber die Genauigkeit lässt auch häufig zu wünschen übrig. Da verschießt man eine Salve aus 8 Granaten, und selbst wenn man richtig gezielt hat, passt es nicht selten das 7-8 überall sonst wo landen, aber nicht im Ziel. Die Entfernung spielt dabei keine nennenswerte Rolle.

Schlachtschiffe scheinen aber generell eher für den Nahkampf (<5km) gemacht zu sein, oder weshalb sonst haben die so viele Sekundärgeschütze mit geringer Reichweite?
Aber die Frage ist: Wie kriegt man den Gegner dazu in Reichweite der Sekundärgeschütze zu kommen?  

Ich hoffe die werden ab T4 ein bisschen besser, sonst werde ich die Schlachtschiffe nicht weiter verfolgen (bis WG Änderungen vorgenommen hat).


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juli 2015)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Schlachtschiffe scheinen aber generell eher für den Nahkampf (<5km) gemacht zu sein, oder weshalb sonst haben die so viele Sekundärgeschütze mit geringer Reichweite?
> Aber die Frage ist: Wie kriegt man den Gegner dazu in Reichweite der Sekundärgeschütze zu kommen?



Die Sekundärgeschütze dienen primär dazu Gegner die auf recht kurze Distanz ran müssen ( vornehmlich Zerstörer) zu beschießen, oder aber um Flugzeugträger die pennen schneller zu versenken. Gegen andere Schlachtschiffe nützen die dir nur selten was, weil ehe du in Reichweite bist um die Dinger zu verwenden genießt du meist 360° Meeresgrundaussicht, oder bist äußerst schwer beschädigt.


Die meiste Zeit nützen dir die Sekundärgeschütze daher auch nichts und sind ehr Stafette als sinnvoll, darum lohnt es auch nicht irgendwas zu skilln was nur die Sekundärbewaffnung beim BB betrifft.


----------



## DarkMo (8. Juli 2015)

laut einem guide sind schlachter eh dazu da, sich im nahkampf als ziel anzubieten und die sogenannte immunityzone zu nutzen. in größeren tiers wird wohl AP bissl sinnvoller und als wirksame winkel hat man das deck sowie die seitenwand. auf distanz kommen die geschosse von oben und können das deck potentiell durchschlagen, während sie an der seite abprallen, zu nah dran und es kehrt sich genau um, da die mumpeln eher seitlich einschlagen. genau mittig ist quasi diese immunityzone - am deck pralls schon ab und an der seite noch - so quasi ^^ und dann muss man sich halt der HE aussetzen und abfackeln xD

ne, aber so im großen hieß es eben dass man sich selber als ziel anbieten soll, während die cruiser und dd's die eigentliche arbeit leisten und die gegner ratzfatz (hoffentlich) wegnatzen. aber wie das mit dem teamplay in so spielen ist, kennen wir ja zur genüge von wot


----------



## Homerclon (8. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Sekundärgeschütze dienen primär dazu Gegner die auf recht kurze Distanz ran müssen ( vornehmlich Zerstörer) zu beschießen, oder aber um Flugzeugträger die pennen schneller zu versenken. Gegen andere Schlachtschiffe nützen die dir nur selten was, weil ehe du in Reichweite bist um die Dinger zu verwenden genießt du meist 360° Meeresgrundaussicht, oder bist äußerst schwer beschädigt.
> 
> 
> Die meiste Zeit nützen dir die Sekundärgeschütze daher auch nichts und sind ehr Stafette als sinnvoll, darum lohnt es auch nicht irgendwas zu skilln was nur die Sekundärbewaffnung beim BB betrifft.


Hab ich schon mal genutzt um zwei Schiffe, mit meinem Schlachtschiff, gleichzeitig zu bekämpfen.
Ein angeschlagener Kreuzer der die Wärme meiner Kanonen gesucht hat, und ein Schlachtschiff das ich mit der Hauptbewaffnung bekämpfte.

Blöderweise hatte das Schlachtschiff einen Volltreffer gelandet, kurz bevor ich diesen zerstören konnte (hauptsächlich wegen der leidlichen Treffergenauigkeit). 
Der Kreuzer wurden zwischendurch zerstört.



DarkMo schrieb:


> laut einem guide sind schlachter eh dazu da, sich  im nahkampf als ziel anzubieten und die sogenannte immunityzone zu  nutzen. in größeren tiers wird wohl AP bissl sinnvoller und als wirksame  winkel hat man das deck sowie die seitenwand. auf distanz kommen die  geschosse von oben und können das deck potentiell durchschlagen, während  sie an der seite abprallen, zu nah dran und es kehrt sich genau um, da  die mumpeln eher seitlich einschlagen. genau mittig ist quasi diese  immunityzone - am deck pralls schon ab und an der seite noch - so quasi  ^^ und dann muss man sich halt der HE aussetzen und abfackeln xD
> 
> ne, aber so im großen hieß es eben dass man sich selber als ziel  anbieten soll, während die cruiser und dd's die eigentliche arbeit  leisten und die gegner ratzfatz (hoffentlich) wegnatzen. aber wie das  mit dem teamplay in so spielen ist, kennen wir ja zur genüge von wot
> 
> ...


Immu-was?
Kannst mir das mal zeigen, wie das in WoWS funktionieren soll?


----------



## DarkMo (8. Juli 2015)

frag mich nich nach praxis, das wurde nur in so einem guide erörtert (also kenn ichs nur theoretisch). durch die hohe ballistische flugbahn kommen die schüsse auf distanz eben eher von oben, im nahkampf eher von der seite.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1 ist der feuernde, 2 der nahe feind, 3 der ferne. 4 soll der in der immunityzone sein. bei der 2 ist der winkel zur bordwand groß genug und der schuss geht durch, auf dem deck ist der winkel ungünstig und prallt ab. auf distanz (3) kommt der schuss nun eher von oben und kann das deck durchschlagen, prallt dafür aber von der boardwand ab. bei position 4 ist der einschlagwinkel für boardwand gleichermaßen schlecht wie fürs deck und beides prallt ab -> immunityzone. also der entfernungsbereich, in dem dieser abprallfall gegeben ist, nennt sich eben immunityzone.

gilt natürlich nur für AP. sinn der AP nutzung ist es, innere module (zitadelle bspw - wohl ein bereich mit allen wichtigen komponenten wie munlager, motor?, brücke? - irgendwie sowas muss das wohl sein) zu beschädigen. dadurch kanns auch zu oneshots kommen. da man dafür die panzerung durchdringen muss, eignet sich hier HE wohl nicht wirklich, da diese eher beim aufschlag explodiert und zersplittert (und dadurch äussere module zerstören kann). gilt wohl aber auch erst alle ab t5 rum, darunter soll HE zu 90% das beste sein - habsch gehört.

soviel zur theorie. die praxis ist dann natürlich die kür ^^


----------



## Homerclon (8. Juli 2015)

Und jetzt erklärst du bitte noch dem Feind das er nicht näher als X heran bzw. nicht weiter als Y weg fahren, und nur auf den einen  in der Immunity-Zone schießen soll.
So ein Blödsinn dass das Schlachtschiff die Immunity-Zone nutzen soll, damit die Verbündeten ungestört attackieren können. Nette Theorie, in der Praxis nicht wirklich umsetzbar.
Genauso Sinnvoll wie das was WG in WoT macht. Lights genug Durchschlag geben um Heavies aus quasi jedem Winkel zu penetrieren, aber den Heavies die Panzerung als "effektives Mittel" zuschreiben.

3 kann nicht schießen, da von 4 Blockiert, und 2 nutzt die Immunity-zone von 4 nichts, da vor ihm.

Viel Einstecken ist auch so eine Sache, einmal Pech, und das Schlachtschiff verliert mal eben >50% seiner HP. Und das auch ohne "Detonation".
(Da bin ich noch nicht ganz dahinter gekommen, wie ich das Provozieren kann. Dem Gegner mit einem Treffer möglichst viel schaden zu machen. Hängt auf jeden Fall damit zusammen wo und wie man trifft. - WoT ist da einfacher.^^)

Bzgl. One-Shot, die "Detonation" wegen Treffer des Munitionslagers: Ich meine das wäre mal mir passiert bei einem Treffer im Heck.



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Als *Zitadelle* bezeichnet man die zentralen Aufbauten eines großen Kriegsschiffs.  Sie beherbergt den gepanzerten Ausguck, die Brücke, den  Artillerie-Leitstand und den Funkraum. Oft existiert eine zweite  Zitadelle, die um den Schornstein konstruiert wurde. Denn nur mit zwei erhabenen Punkten kann trianguliert werden. Der höchste Punkt obliegt dem Ausguck, um dem Feind keinen Aufklärungsvorteil zu verschaffen.




Gibts irgend so etwas wie die "Tigerfibel" für Tiger-Besatzung für Schiffsbesatzungen? Mit Schwerpunkt für die "Richtschützen"?
Ich will wissen wo man am besten hinzielen sollte, um größtmöglichen Schaden anzurichten.


----------



## HenneHuhn (8. Juli 2015)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Schlachtschiffe scheinen aber generell eher für den Nahkampf (<5km) gemacht zu sein, oder weshalb sonst haben die so viele Sekundärgeschütze mit geringer Reichweite?
> Aber die Frage ist: Wie kriegt man den Gegner dazu in Reichweite der Sekundärgeschütze zu kommen?
> 
> Ich hoffe die werden ab T4 ein bisschen besser, sonst werde ich die Schlachtschiffe nicht weiter verfolgen (bis WG Änderungen vorgenommen hat).



Normalerweise will man vermeiden, dass Gegner in Reichweite der Sekundärgeschütze kommen. Das sind nämlich dann vorwiegend Zerstörer, die durch den Abwehrschirm der Kreuzer schlüpfen (in höheren Levels, wo die Leute nicht mehr wie ein Haufen aufgescheuchter Hühner spielen  ). Die sind nämlich recht undankbare Ziele für die langsam drehenden und langsam nachladenden Hauptgeschütze. Aber wenn es doch der Fall ist, dann können die Sekundärgeschütze mit ihren 3 - 4 km Reichweite zumindest verhindern, dass die Zerstörer ohne weiteres so nahe an dich ran kommen, dass definitiv jeder ihrer Torpedos ein Treffer ist.



DarkMo schrieb:


> laut einem guide sind schlachter eh dazu da, sich im nahkampf als ziel anzubieten und die sogenannte immunityzone zu nutzen. in größeren tiers wird wohl AP bissl sinnvoller und als wirksame winkel hat man das deck sowie die seitenwand. auf distanz kommen die geschosse von oben und können das deck potentiell durchschlagen, während sie an der seite abprallen, zu nah dran und es kehrt sich genau um, da die mumpeln eher seitlich einschlagen. genau mittig ist quasi diese immunityzone - am deck pralls schon ab und an der seite noch - so quasi ^^ und dann muss man sich halt der HE aussetzen und abfackeln xD
> 
> ne, aber so im großen hieß es eben dass man sich selber als ziel anbieten soll, während die cruiser und dd's die eigentliche arbeit leisten und die gegner ratzfatz (hoffentlich) wegnatzen. aber wie das mit dem teamplay in so spielen ist, kennen wir ja zur genüge von wot



In höheren Levels hat man einen sehr viel größeren Anteil an Schlachtschiffen, zusammen mit den Flugzeugträgern bleiben da nicht mehr soviel Zerstörer und Kreuzer übrig, die die eigentlich Arbeit übernehmen können. In höheren Levels steigt auch der Schaden-Output massiv an, es gibt sehr viel mehr Treffer in die Munitionslager und generell Zitadellen-Treffer, die dann einfach mal 20k Schaden machen.



Homerclon schrieb:


> Und jetzt erklärst du bitte noch dem Feind das er nicht näher als X heran bzw. nicht weiter als Y weg fahren, und nur auf den einen  in der Immunity-Zone schießen soll.
> So ein Blödsinn dass das Schlachtschiff die Immunity-Zone nutzen soll, damit die Verbündeten ungestört attackieren können. Nette Theorie, in der Praxis nicht wirklich umsetzbar.
> Genauso Sinnvoll wie das was WG in WoT macht. Lights genug Durchschlag geben um Heavies aus quasi jedem Winkel zu penetrieren, aber den Heavies die Panzerung als "effektives Mittel" zuschreiben.
> 
> ...



Das Schaubild gibt nicht 3 verschiedene Schiffe an, die sich mit einem Gegner anlegen, sondern sind einfach nur eine schematische Darstellung der Auftreffwinkel aus verschiedenen Entfernungen. Und das ganze funktioniert sehr wohl, du musst natürlich auch entsprechend manövrieren und schauen, ob das in puncto Geschwindigkeit bei dem Gegner und der eigenen Bewaffnung auch funktioniert. Verschiedene Geschütze haben schließlich auch unterschiedliche Ballistik. Manche Schiffe dürften sich dementsprechend dafür anbieten, wenn ihre eigenen Hauptgeschütze eine sehr viel ballistischere Flugbahn haben als die des Gegners. Man selbst also in der Immunitätszone ist, der Gegner aber nicht. 

Diese krassen Treffer sind eben Zitadellentreffer i.d.R., bei denen alle Granaten ihren Maximalschaden machen. "Zitadelle" bezieht sich dabei auf die sog. "Panzerzitadelle" eines Schlachtschiffs. Die Pötte waren nämlich nicht überall durchgehend stark gepanzert, sondern i.d.R. in der Mitte am stärksten. In dieser "Panzerzitadelle" waren die kritischen Systeme z.B.die Antriebsmaschinen, untergebracht. Wenn Geschosse da durchschlagen, tut's nunmal richtig weh. Die Munitionsexplosion, die dir passiert ist, wird wahrscheinlich das Munitionslager der achteren Geschütztürme getroffen haben. Die Munition wurde bei der Hauptartillerie großer Kriegsschiffe unter den Geschütztürmen bzw. in den Barbetten (quasi das Fundament der Türme) gelagert, die auch nochmal besonders stark gepanzert sind.

Daraus lässt sich letztlich schon deine Frage beantworten:
Mit AP: auf/unter die Türme, um Munitionslager in die Luft zu jagen oder auf die Rumpfmitte, unterhalb des Oberdecks. Um die Maschinen zu killen und generell massive Schäden anzurichten.
Mit HE: auf die Türme (um sie lahmzulegen), auf's Heck (um die Ruderanlage zu beschädigen) oder allgemein auf's Oberdeck um die derzeit so krass übertriebenen Brände auszulösen.


----------



## DarkMo (8. Juli 2015)

den hohen BB anteil kann man ja prima in der warteschlange beobachten xD 200+ BBs und der rest nur ne handvoll xD aber danke nochmal für die erklärung


----------



## Homerclon (9. Juli 2015)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Aber wenn es doch der Fall ist, dann können die Sekundärgeschütze mit ihren 3 - 4 km Reichweite zumindest verhindern, dass die Zerstörer ohne weiteres so nahe an dich ran kommen, dass definitiv jeder ihrer Torpedos ein Treffer ist.


Zu nah dran, und Torpedos lösen nicht aus. Das konnte ich schon beobachten.
Man könnte  eine Verbündeten zur Deckung nutzen und unter ihm die Torpedos durchschießen. Nur die Entfernung muss  stimmen, damit es kein freundliches Feuer wird.

Aber als Schlachtschiff kann man auch auf 4-5km in der Regel nicht mehr ausweichen.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Juli 2015)

Geschaetzt sind es 200m, unter denen Torps nicht scharf sind. Muesste man nochmal nachforschen. Und ob man auf 4 - 5 km noch ausweichen kann, kommt auf die Situation an. Aber auf kurze Entfernung, also schon in Reichweite der Sekundaergeschuetze, ist halt fast jeder Torp ein Treffer, waehrend man sonst nur einen Teil der Salve frisst. Sofern es nicht ganz ungluecklich laeuft.

Ich bin BB- und CV-Jaeger, ich kenn das ganz gut ;-P


----------



## shadie (9. Juli 2015)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Geschaetzt sind es 200m, unter denen Torps nicht scharf sind.



Das ist gut zu wissen!

Wer erbarmt sich eigentlich mal und macht nen Sammelthread ?


----------



## mayo (9. Juli 2015)

Und ich kannst nichtmal spielen.  Bis zum Ladeschirm komme ich noch, dann ist alles voller grafikfehler, so als wäre die Graka hinüber. Ist sie aber nicht. Sonst funktioniert alles


----------



## sh4sta (9. Juli 2015)

Man kann übrigens die Reichweite mit der Sekundär Bewaffnung erhöhen und zwar mit nem Skill für den Capitän. Ist nen 4 Punkte Skill(Weiß den Namen grad nicht). Der Erhöht die Reichweite aller Waffen bis 155mm, worunter dann auch die Sekundär Bewaffnung aller Schiffe fallen. 

Torps haben eine Scharfschaltungs Entfernung von 500m. Stand mal im CBT Forum. Wenn es nicht geändert wurde, gilt das aber nur für Torp Bomber. Schiffs Torps haben keine minimal Reichweite. Wie gesagt, kann geändert worden sein. 
Gestern erst wieder gehabt in meiner Omaha, Torp Bomber kamen auf mich zu, konnte aber nicht ausweichen...wurd von 3 BBs gejagt  Torpedos neben mir abgeworfen(geschätzt 400m) und alle an mir "abgeprallt" ohne Schaden zu machen. Dann kam erst mal wieder ein dickes "WTF" vom Carrier Spieler im Chat. 

Ich kann aber nicht Bestätigen das es in höheren Tiers soviel mehr Munitions/Citadel Hits gibt.  

Zum SammelThread, ich schiele da immer noch zu DarkMo rüber(weil Erfahrung mitm WoT SammelThread und so  )

@Mayo Hast Du das nur bei WoWS oder auch bei anderen Spielen?


greetz


----------



## DarkMo (9. Juli 2015)

seht ihr, ich hab was von 300m gelesen xD

ich kann ja mal über nen ST nachdenken, wenn ihr so gerne einen von mir möchtet  weis aber noch nicht, wie ich dazu komm. aber wart ma, gibt ja das vorbereitungs-forum, da könnt ich ja stück für stück dran basteln *grübel* - also wenn gewünscht und noch kein andrer was in der mache hat, werd ich mich mal ransetzen.

hab gestern mal mein erstes schlachtschiff ausgeführt - fetzt scho irgendwie. und AP funzt wunderbar  was ich den leuten die zitadellen weggeschossen hab xD 2kampf gehabt (also ich allein gegen 2 sthcarolinas glaube wars - ach ne st louis ^^ also auch so 30k life rum und ich selber auch nicht soooviel mehr mit 33k) und auf distanz den einen mit 2 schuss weggeknallt und den nächsten halb runter geschossen und dann kam wieder nen 15k crit in die zitadelle und ich hatte noch 50% life loool.


----------



## mayo (9. Juli 2015)

Nur bei WoWs!


----------



## sh4sta (9. Juli 2015)

Treiber und DirectX Update schon gemacht? Also die "Standard Sachen" ? Wird in den Treibern irgendwas "Erzwungen"? AA z.B.? Nen älteren Treiber probiert? Kannst Du vllt nen Screenshot von den Grafikfehler hochladen?

greetz


----------



## mayo (9. Juli 2015)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Treiber und DirectX Update schon gemacht? Also die "Standard Sachen" ? Wird in den Treibern irgendwas "Erzwungen"? AA z.B.? Nen älteren Treiber probiert? Kannst Du vllt nen Screenshot von den Grafikfehler hochladen?
> 
> greetz



Danke ja. Jetzt nach dem 3 mal Grakatreiber installieren geht es???


----------



## sh4sta (9. Juli 2015)

Magie  Na dann Willkommen auf Hoher See und Viel Spaß 


greetz


----------



## Eckism (11. Juli 2015)

wie stellt man das spiel denn auf deutsch?

hab's gefunden, auf'n 21:9 monitor is das alles irgendwie zu klein für meine ollen augen.


----------



## shadie (13. Juli 2015)

Wollte gestern endlich noch den ersten Flugzeugträger freischalten.
Tja um 12 Uhr Nachts war ich nur noch 1400 Punkte entfernt....das wär mir dann aber zu spät geworden.

Ich denke mal dass ich heute den Flugzeugträger freischalten werde.


----------



## Arikus (13. Juli 2015)

shadie, wir haben jetzt einen Sammelthread:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-etc-/396752-sammelthread-world-warships.html


----------



## shadie (13. Juli 2015)

Arikus schrieb:


> shadie, wir haben jetzt einen Sammelthread:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-etc-/396752-sammelthread-world-warships.html



Huppala da hat Darkmo aber Gas gegeben


----------



## Homerclon (13. Juli 2015)

Arikus schrieb:


> shadie, wir haben jetzt einen Sammelthread:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-etc-/396752-sammelthread-world-warships.html


Deshalb kam hier nichts mehr, hab mich schon gewundert.


----------

